# Κρίση, χιούμορ και προλήψεις στην Κίνα



## Costas (Feb 5, 2009)

Other Chinese have been messing around with word games, albeit not to everyone's taste, the tonal Chinese language being a gift to jokers and wits alike because a single pronunciation can have several wildly different meanings.

Άρθρο του Reuters.


----------

